# محاضرات تصميم مبانى عاليه من البداية الى كيفية حلها على الايتابس



## rayback (18 يونيو 2010)

شرح تصميم المبانى العالية من البداية الى كيفية تصميمها على الايتابس 
اتمنى ان تعجبكوا

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340410/TB-Lecture01-Why-tall-buildings.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340963/TB-Lecture02-Structural-Types.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340966/TB-Lecture03-Unusual-Structures.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340965/TB-Lecture04-Design-Criteria.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340961/TB-Lecture05-Loads.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340959/TB-Lecture06-Comparing-Codes.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340962/TB-Lecture07-Wind-Forces.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340958/TB-Lecture08-ASCE-7-Wind-Method-2.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340957/TB-Lecture09-ASCE-7-Wind-Simplified.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340964/TB-Lecture10-ASCE-7-Wind-Tall-Buildings.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10340960/TB-Lecture11-Earthquakes.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341165/TB-Lecture12-Seismic-Forces-on-Buildings.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341161/TB-Lecture13-Floor-Systems.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341166/cture14-Direct-method-for-Concrete-Slabsor-Systems.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341163/-Lecture15-Example-Direct-method-for-One-way-Slabs.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341164/-Lecture16-Example-Direct-method-for-Two-Way-Slabs.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341162/TB-Lecture17-Advantage-of-RC.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341170/TB-Lecture18-Post-tensioning-Concrete-Slabs.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341169/TB-Lecture19-Example-of-PT-Slab.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341167/TB-Lecture20-Example-of-PT-Two-Way-Slabs.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341168/TB-Lecture21-Models-for-the-Analysis.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341952/TB-Lecture22-Braced-Frame-Structures.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341951/TB-Lecture23-Rigid-Frames.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341950/TB-Lecture24-What-is-a-shear-wall.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341953/TB-Lecture25-Shear-Walls.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341956/TB-Lecture26-Analysis-of-a-Shear-Wall.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341955/TB-Lecture40-ETABS-Getting-Started.rar.html*

*http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341954/TB-Lecture41-ETABS-Load-Combinations.rar.html*

http://www.ziddu.com/download/10341956/TB-Lecture26-Analysis-of-a-Shear-Wall.rar.html


----------



## من انا (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bas1975sam (18 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية
تم التحميل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 يونيو 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات ‏(




1 2)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rayback (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على تقديرك وان شاء الله فيه المزيد


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرًا لك هي محاضرات د لويس بريتو المشهورة


----------



## جلال الله (19 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxx alot


----------



## محمودشمس (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا علي الاهتمام وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shimaa taha (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد 977 (20 يونيو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب


----------



## اسير القدر (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بصراحة مشاركة روعة


----------



## محمد 977 (13 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب*

*مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب *
*تسلم الأيادي *
*الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب*
*مشكووووووووووووووووور من صميم القلب *
*تسلم الأيادي *
*الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب*​


----------



## ashak (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الشروحات


----------



## م-خالد (23 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## LeValet (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيــــــــــــــلا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aeng (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed arfa (5 أغسطس 2010)

بجد شكرا


----------



## Jamal (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hawkar1 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## ibrahim1hj (18 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذا العطاء الله يعطيك العافية بس لاحظت فجوة أرقام للمحاضرات بين 27 و 39 هل هذا صحيح انه يوجد نقص بالروابط؟ جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tarek sami (18 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks alot


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (2 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لك 
ولكن
كأن هناك انقطاع من المحاضرة 26-40


----------



## majdiotoom (2 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohy_y2003 (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (1 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## فادي فدفد (31 مايو 2011)

شكراً لك يابشمهندس على المحاضرات القيّمة


----------



## محمودشمس (31 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (16 أغسطس 2011)

كل التقدير والمحبة


----------



## aymanallam (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
هل من الممكن الرفع على موقع الميديا فاير لن هذا الموقع لا أستطيع التحميل منه
وشكراً


----------



## wagih khalid (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*thanks
*​


----------



## aymanallam (14 نوفمبر 2011)

:28: جـــــــــــزاكم الله خــــــــــيرا :28:
:77::75::20::12::20::75::77:​


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## حسام طاهر توفيق (14 نوفمبر 2011)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا الموضوع شيق ومفيد


----------



## hamza ali alaamery (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يااخي والله عاشت ايدك


----------



## afwaaee (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## kimy (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ما قصرت

مشاركة رائعة


----------



## El_Gabalawy (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eng -abdo (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng -abdo (27 مارس 2012)

لو في حد عارف كتاب او عندو كتاب في تصميم المباني العالية ممكن يرفعهو لي او يرسلهو لي علي الايميل بتوعي
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Abeer-eng (6 مايو 2012)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## zine eddine (6 نوفمبر 2012)

thankssssssssssssssss


----------



## safadie (7 نوفمبر 2012)

may god bless you, thanks a lot for your contribution


----------



## zine eddine (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو اعادة رفع الىرابط 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (11 مارس 2013)

سلام عليكم ارجو اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير كون الروابط غير شغالة


----------



## يوسف علي سعد (3 أغسطس 2013)

منور ...وربي يبارك فيك خونا ...


----------



## chei5saad (4 أغسطس 2013)

Category: Adware


Description: This program delivers potentially unwanted advertisements to your computer.


Recommended action: Permit this detected item only if you trust the program or the software publisher.

البرنامج الذي يسمح ب تحميل هذه الملفات هو بحد ذاته فيروس ... الرجاء ان يتم الرفع على احد المواقع المعروفة مثل Mediafire او Dropbox


----------



## مينا نارمر (14 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## MASTER GC (14 أغسطس 2013)

يريت يتم اعادة الرفع 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (14 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mido_fox (15 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## احمد محمود2324 (28 فبراير 2015)

جميل جدا شكرا


----------



## ميرهوف10 (5 مارس 2015)

اذا ممكن محاضرات ستاد برو وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سامو جاك (16 مارس 2015)

حد يحدث الروابط يا شباب


----------



## Eng:Ali Sayed (16 مارس 2015)

الف شكر يا هندسة وسلم الله يداك


----------

